

Response to KONY criticism by Invisible Children - moadeel
http://s3.amazonaws.com/www.invisiblechildren.com/critiques.html

======
moadeel
Some of us may not agree to their responses. But, they should be respected for
their willingness to respond with such thoroughness in such a short period of
time without playing the anti-smear or victim card.

